# Can anyone recommend a good immigration lawyer to help settling in Italy?



## boris.merson (11 mo ago)

I am an American trying to retire in Rome, Italy. Can anyone recommend a good immigration lawyer to help me with this process? Of course, I prefer the lawyer in Rome, where I currently stay.


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

If you're in Rome you've got a problem. You can only apply for a visa from outside the country. Really you should be applying at the consulate that has authority over your home location.

I doubt you really need a lawyer but I also doubt you'd even find the paperwork to fill out in Rome or anywhere else in Italy.


----------



## boris.merson (11 mo ago)

Do I have to apply any Italian consulate outside Italy? Or, it must be from my country?


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

It should be the consulate that has jurisdiction over your residence. If for example you lived in London,UK you'd apply there. If you lived in London,Canada you'd apply likely in Toronto.


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

Visto per l'Italia







vistoperitalia.esteri.it





Answer the questions on the web page and they'll point you in the right direction.


----------



## boris.merson (11 mo ago)

Nick,
First of all: thank you for your replies. Seems like you know this matter, for it is in line with what I gathered so far.
I am an american who has no formal residency in any country. So, I will have to go back to NY (where I used to live) and apply from there.
But there are some serious questions.
A. Part of the required documents for applying for elective living visa is prove of lodging. That means either purchased place or a long-term lease contract. The latter is not easy to obtain when you live outside of Italy. As for the purchase, I would like to take my time before investing substantial amount in RE purchase.
What is the most reasonable/popular approach in this matter?

B. Another required document is prove of health insurance. It should be italian plan, right? Again, how do I purchase this insurance and the document while I am not in Italy?

C. Is police clearing a required document for obtaining elective living visa? If yes, is it on state or federal level (when they take your fingerprints)?

BTW, I understand you live in Italy already. I would love to talk to you. <snip>

Thanks in advance. Boris


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

I'm Italian so this stuff doesn't apply to me directly but the questions have been asked quite often over the years. You'll find plenty of past discussions.

For the rental the usual step is to rent something with an out clause. This way if the visa isn't approved you can back out. Being in Italy you could do that now.

I don't think the medical insurance needs to be an Italian company it just needs to provide the coverage required in Italy.


----------



## Vero000 (8 mo ago)

Hi, 
Not sure if you resolved this but I’m in the midst of an Italian long stay visa application, to work and not retire.
Medical insurance you can get a quote online, you need a years cover. 
You also need a rental contract, this is registered locally. If you have a friend with a property you could ask them for a zero monies rental contract. 
i used a local English speaking lawyer in tuscany to do all the local permissions for me. I did pop over and do some face to face stuff, but that was more about moving the process on. 
once you have the evidence you can then go to your local consulate and do the face to face bit in the USA.

good luck - it’s a process!!!


----------



## Bargainville (7 mo ago)

I am using mbersanilaw.com and have very much appreciated their work thus far.


----------

